
Interview with Former Head of Cambridge Analytica, Alexander Nix - vixen99
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2019/05/meet-the-real-alexander-nix-an-interview-with-the-notorious-former-head-of-cambridge-analytica/
======
pixxel
“Cambridge Analytica was put into administration and forced to pay relatively
small fines for procedural errors, but the company has not been found to have
committed any real crime”

The guy is a piranha. A well connected piranha.

